# Kabelmodem in Deutschland



## jimb0p (3. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem Unitymedia kein reines Modem mehr anbietet (und der Modemmodus deaktiviert wurde bei der Connectbox), ich aber eins benötige um meinen Router zu nutzen, haben Sie mir empfohlen eins zu kaufen. Sehe ich das richtig dass ich nun nur die Auswahl habe zwischen der FRITZ!Box 6430 und 6490 auf dem kompletten deutschen Markt? Ich finde sonst einfach keine Alternativen die Kabel unterstützen. Irgendwie riecht das doch mächtig nach Absprache oder?

Gruß!


----------



## sheel (3. April 2017)

Hi

Mir kommts eher so vor, dass die Nachfrage nicht da ist ... Geräte für die USA etc. gibts genug, aber die passen technisch nicht zu Deutschland. Anderes gibts nur in bei Bedarf in Tausender-Stückzahlen. ... Gebraucht findet man (außer Firtzboxen) doch etwas (Suchbegriff "Eurodocsis", einfach "Kabel" hilft wenig):

https://www.amazon.de/DrayTek-Vigor-2130-Highspeed-Gigabit/dp/B0035XLUJ4/
edit: Bin mir grad nicht mehr sicher, ob das wirklich ein Docsis-Gerät ist

Sonst ... Netgdar, DLink, und Cisco hatten zumindest mal passende Geräte, aber wo man die noch herbekommt...


----------

